# Is the Technicolor TG 582n VPN enabled?



## expat135 (Aug 7, 2012)

Have a brand new TG582n modem from Telmex Mexico.
A VPN provider says I need a VPN enabled ROUTER to connect to their VPN.

Will the modem I have do the job or do I REALLY need a wireless router as well?
If YES, how do I set up the TG 582n?

If NO and I buy the ROUTER won't their be a conflict with the Modem AND the Router emitting a wireless signal?

p.s. I'm a real newbie to Networking, sorry!
Many thanks


----------



## AA1TECH (Nov 23, 2010)

HI! Welcome to TSF!

There are various opinions out on the internet if its supported out of the box, best thing I can suggest is load your VPN client and try it! Most routers do enable IPSEC or PPTP (VPN protocols) to passthru by default.

If it does not... there appears to be some configuration options, not certain if via the WEB GUI interface or not, can't find a user manual with screen shots to tell me. Generally these types of settings either have their own section (VPN setup or such) or are in with the firewall settings. (radio buttons to ENABLE IPSEC Passthru or something like that). If the web does not have these there are lower level commands the router will respond to to allow VPN. So at present I would paint my comfort level of getting this to work for you around 75%. 

Wireless is not related at all, and regardless if on or off, it will have no effect on VPN capabilities.

Not sure what you mean "buy the router", the TG582n is a router and modem in one unit. Putting another one under it will not fix VPN, you would have to replace the TG582n if we can not get it to work.

Step 1 though is load your VPN client, and try it... you may be pleasantly surprised!

Let us know how that part goes.


----------



## expat135 (Aug 7, 2012)

Since I am not a VPN customer I do not have a VPN Client. I believe they may supply them when you buy their service. Will a generic one perhaps work? Where do I download one? Have a recommendation? Sorry for my ignorance.


----------



## AA1TECH (Nov 23, 2010)

> A VPN provider says I need a VPN enabled ROUTER to connect to their VPN.


That was from your first post. Let me ask you direct, what are you trying to do? I am missing something here to assist you.


----------



## AA1TECH (Nov 23, 2010)

To answer your question, yes generic ones exist, but they all must be customized by the owner of the network your tyring to connect to, thus they have to supply.


----------



## expat135 (Aug 7, 2012)

Want to watch Hulu Plus and Netflix etc. on a TV w/Roku Box. Wireless.
I am In Mexico, want US service.
Have a Telmex Technicolor TG582n wireless modem. NO Router, NO VPN.
Shortly will buy a Roku OR WD Live Air box depending on recommendation. 
TV is Composite Video ONLY, Older Sony CRT
Will set-up the Netflix and Hulu Accts. in the US in 3 weeks on a US credit card when we visit family.
Do I need more than this? Perhaps a Router pre-configured woth DD-WRT? If YES what else? 
Need more info? Many thanks,
G


----------



## AA1TECH (Nov 23, 2010)

Thank you, we cannot assist further, please see the forum rules.


----------



## Romijozef (Aug 24, 2012)

If you unable to assist further, lets try the instructions that will be helpful to use mexico vpn for you, Click Here..


----------

